# General > General Guns & Ammo >  .22 lr

## Mattkg

Cabelas has 100 packs of winchester 40 grain lrd for under 10 bucks best price ive found ordering 1 a day every day this past week only missed one day just thought some people would like to know.  :Smile: 

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## kyratshooter

$8.99 per hundred plus $6 shipping is not a bargain for me.

Not all of us have a Cabelas around the corner for store pickup.

----------


## Mattkg

Try living in chicago i cant order and have it shipped to my house i drive 35 miles each way to pick it up and its still cheaper than buying it in illinois for me natchez arms has 500 rounds for under 30 bucks but i cant order it

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## TXyakr

Overall I have noticed that both .22lr and .22wmr are getting much easier to find locally and online. The political situation in places like Chicago probably will not change but only get worse over time however. Because. 22lr is highly available worldwide I read that more people are killed and injured by it than any other caliber, even with all the military conflicts using larger claibers.

Don't know if it is still true but read few years ago that convinced criminals in Chicago who get caught with a firearm receive no jail time. Seems to me that they are a bigger problem than varmint ammo.

----------


## canid

Shipping is where most non-local bargains will get you.

Of course the last time I bought .22lr it was by the brick some $90 and the time before that it was, well, less than the current scrap value of it's component metals.

----------


## Sarge47

> Overall I have noticed that both .22lr and .22wmr are getting much easier to find locally and online. The political situation in places like Chicago probably will not change but only get worse over time however. Because. 22lr is highly available worldwide I read that more people are killed and injured by it than any other caliber, even with all the military conflicts using larger claibers.
> 
> Don't know if it is still true but read few years ago that convinced criminals in Chicago who get caught with a firearm receive no jail time. Seems to me that they are a bigger problem than varmint ammo.


I lived in Chicago at 13 years of age and can tell you that a gun, ANY type of gun, is/was considered the Holy Grail by the folks on the street.  Especially the kids.  Cap guns were shot off all of the time, rifles and pistols that could propel those old style bottle caps were made with wood and rubber bands.  Potato guns were used also.  As the kids got older they got more inventive, they would break off those car radio telescoping antennas and, using the bottom part as the barrel, make a gun out of wood, rubber bands, a nail, and a .22 round that would actually shoot...if it didn't blow up in their face first.  The called them "zip" guns and they were very dangerous.  I had one shoved in my face once!  as far as no jail time for criminals with firearms, well, Chicago has the best police force that money can buy.  Al Capone was a god to these people!.... :Detective:

----------


## hunter63

> $8.99 per hundred plus $6 shipping is not a bargain for me.
> 
> Not all of us have a Cabelas around the corner for store pickup.


Actually that isn't a bad price........


We don't have a local Calebas Store...But we do have a Gander Mountain....actually the original store and mail order place was in Wilmont, WI......

But I have a slightly different problem....
As both DW and I are retired.....a trip to Gander Mountain usually involves, Dear, I'm heading out to Gander to check on .22 ammo.....Then comes the "Oh cool, wait a minute, I'll come with you"......from DW.

We all know that this is not just a request, or you may pay dearly if you can't come up with a real valid sounding reason to say...."Not this time Dear.."

Then there is the... "minute".....actually more like at least 1/2 hour +/- of changing clothes, doing hair and make up...Minimum....Most guys know what I mean.

So, an hour later, Off we go.
When arriving, she says "I'll be in the women's section........"

Off I go back to the Gun and ammo counter......

"Do you have any CCI mini mag 22's?".........Guy says "No, sold the last box of .22 anything, about 10 minutes ago....But the shipment is coming in tomorrow" (we all know what this means).

Head over to the women's section to collect DW....she is trying on stuff....for another 1/2 hour.

Finally head over to the check out with a pair of shoes $45 bucks, slacks $35 bucks, top, $20 bucks..........
So that's $100 bucks.....and No .22lr....

We leave and she says, "As long as we are out here by the interstate, let's stop for lunch.....I don't feel like cooking"...another $20 bucks.
Then she asks at lunch....Did you find any .22's?...
"No, not till tomorrow".

"Oh so are you coming out again tomorrow?.....
"No can't afford it"

So, $8.99 per hundred plus $6 shipping is kinda a bargain for me.

----------


## crashdive123

I stop by the local Gander Mountain once a week.  They usually have some 22lr on the shelf (if you go on Tuesday morning).  What they have is always a guess - sometimes CCI's, Federal or Remington - usually about .07 per round.  There is just about always some "precision" 22lr available, but for more than I am willing to spend.

Some of the other gun stores have it - runs about .10 per round.

----------


## hunter63

> ..............................Some of the other gun stores have it - runs about .10 per round.


If you go by your self.........LOL

----------


## TXyakr

That was a funny story Hunter63. I like stories BTW even if Rick calls them Novellas.
I generally call the guys I know at several local stores that sell ammo and ask if they have what I am looking for. Then ask wife if we need anything from a store she does not like (she hates Walmart). Tell her I'm going there, half truth...
Friday I was finally about ready to waste $50 on BSA Sweet 22 scope for a Marlin 60 I rarely shoot (after months of reading reviews, I really want Nikon but silly for cheap gun). The salesman that works gun counter reconized me and said "yes that is a good choice bring it in I will sight it for you." Was crazy busy due to holiday weekend so I asked him what day next week he was working.

----------


## natertot

> $8.99 per hundred plus $6 shipping is not a bargain for me.
> 
> Not all of us have a Cabelas around the corner for store pickup.


Psst.... There is a new one just opened in Cincy.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, but that's north of the River and every time I cross that bridge I can feel IQ points slipping away!

I can almost get to the one in Louisville as quickly from where I live, considering traffic and everything.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I usually pay about .10 per round.

----------


## Mattkg

Thats about the cheapest ive found it to 

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

> that's north of the River and every time I cross that bridge I can feel IQ points slipping away!




Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are.

----------


## TXyakr

> I lived in Chicago at 13 years of age and can tell you that a gun, ANY type of gun, is/was considered the Holy Grail by the folks on the street.  Especially the kids.  Cap guns were shot off all of the time, rifles and pistols that could propel those old style bottle caps were made with wood and rubber bands.  Potato guns were used also.  As the kids got older they got more inventive, they would break off those car radio telescoping antennas and, using the bottom part as the barrel, make a gun out of wood, rubber bands, a nail, and a .22 round that would actually shoot...if it didn't blow up in their face first.  The called them "zip" guns and they were very dangerous.  I had one shoved in my face once!  as far as no jail time for criminals with firearms, well, Chicago has the best police force that money can buy.  Al Capone was a god to these people!....


Just my personal opinion, but in the Chicago area, Cook County, it seems that .22lr availability is not a major problem resulting in crime, most young criminals today have never heard of a zip gun and would not want one.

Over 13,000 gun violation cases many of them illegal possession by a felon from January 2006 through August 2013 were thrown out in Cook County’s criminal courts.  Attempts to charge and convict criminals of this illegal possession of a firearm have been rejected partly because the county does not want to pay for it. That may be the real problem of violence in Chicago. This is just my opinion.

http://chicagoreporter.com/thousands...iminal-courts/

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2...ond-conviction

BTW CCI ammo is about 10% cheaper and much more available at Walmarts in most parts of Texas than in Idaho where it is manufactured and in all the other states where I have priced it. I’m not sure why. Perhaps because there is a lot of privately owned ranch land in Texas where people can shoot a lot of ammo of all calibers and they do, but it is more expensive to shoot it at public ranges elsewhere so less is sold elsewhere. Or it may also be the more restrictive laws in other states. I just don’t know.

Often I walk into a local Walmart here in North Texas (shopping for something else) and there are over a dozen 100 count boxes of CCI mini-mag .22lr for $6.77 and no one in line and I must go over to automotive or electronics just to find a salesperson to sell me some.

----------


## Sarge47

> Just my personal opinion, but in the Chicago area, Cook County, it seems that .22lr availability is not a major problem resulting in crime, most young criminals today have never heard of a zip gun and would not want one.
> 
> Over 13,000 gun violation cases many of them illegal possession by a felon from January 2006 through August 2013 were thrown out in Cook County’s criminal courts.  Attempts to charge and convict criminals of this illegal possession of a firearm have been rejected partly because the county does not want to pay for it. That may be the real problem of violence in Chicago. This is just my opinion.
> 
> http://chicagoreporter.com/thousands...iminal-courts/
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2...ond-conviction
> 
> BTW CCI ammo is about 10% cheaper and much more available at Walmarts in most parts of Texas than in Idaho where it is manufactured and in all the other states where I have priced it. I’m not sure why. Perhaps because there is a lot of privately owned ranch land in Texas where people can shoot a lot of ammo of all calibers and they do, but it is more expensive to shoot it at public ranges elsewhere so less is sold elsewhere. Or it may also be the more restrictive laws in other states. I just don’t know.
> ...


There are more illegal guns per square foot in Chicago than anywhere else in the country.  Not just .22s.  I HAVE lived there and do know the mentality.  Quite different than the sticks.  I couldn't wait to move out of there.... :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

As far as zip guns go>>>
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Improvised_firearm

Ya gotta remember that this is about the only way a teenager bent on crime could get a firearm.  And the only idea of shooting at a varmint in Chicago would be the polish kids shooting at the Puerto Ricans.  I was glad to get out of there..... :Cool2:

----------


## TXyakr

I am well aware of "zip guns" and similar and read about them when I was a kid back in the 1970's. I will not admit to making any and certainly did not fire any by hand if I did. Only a desperate fool would do THAT!!! The operative word in my comment above was "TODAY!!!".

TODAY young criminally minded people can acquire firearms of much greater firepower than a .22lr so why would anyone but a down and out almost dead heroin addict want one. If they cannot drive a relatively short distance out of Chicago and/or to a nearby state to buy a much better firearm then one can be purchased with the appropriate ammo from the back of a vehicle near them. This was my point of saying that regulations to prohibit the sale of .22lr ammo there just seems illogical to me. But I do not CURRENTLY live there so I lack perspective.

According to the numbers crime has recently gone up well over 20% in the city of Dallas. Not sure if it just because of the way they are recording crime or because what goes way down will sooner or later come back up. Anyway .22lr is not as easy to buy there as in small towns and suburbs outside of Dallas but I don't think that is related. The ability of citizens of Dallas to defend themselves with 9mm up to .45 or better like 12 gauge or even 20 gauge may be a better indicator. But more importantly a deterioration of relations between the residents and the local police, and many other factors probably play a more significant roll in the rise in crime and homicide NOT .22lr ammo availability! Varmints are NOT killing that many people.

Disturbingly many of the barely 21 year olds that have sold me .22lr at discount stores asked me if it was a handgun or rifle round... OMG and they are qualified to sell this?... Then I tried to explain it to them in a way that would not confuse them...

Bottom line, not legal for me to ship it to OP but I would at my cost if I could. (I am not FFL dealer)

BTW Rem Golden bullets typically cost me about $22 - 25 per 525, CCI mini-mag under $7/100 occasionally I can get a 1400 ct bucket for $65 but must add 8.25% sales tax. Not sure about shipping but guess is that it is at least $9/pound (Under $13 for 2 lbs Dallas area to suburb of Chicago, Fedex ground 2-3 days). Biggest problem is it not legal, so an FFL dealer/friend would need to do it, so that is a minimum of $10 extra. Also I just wait until I find a good deal, often even Rem GB are as high as 10 cent per round and I DO NOT buy at that! CCI Stingers etc are obviously higher. I have well over 20 different types of just .22lr lost count of types and total rounds, if wife saw my stash of all the ammo I have she would divorce me.... must keep it sealed away! And shoot often, say I am working late! ha ha ha

----------


## hunter63

> Cabelas has 100 packs of winchester 40 grain lrd for under 10 bucks best price ive found ordering 1 a day every day this past week only missed one day just thought some people would like to know. 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


Bet you are kinda sorry you brought it up, LOL........Yeah I know, just trying to be helpful.
Thanks for the heads up anyway.......

----------


## TXyakr

In my experience Winchester .22lr and CCI Blazer are a little smokey (high carbon residue) but just fine if that is all you can find at any cost $10/100 is not bad. Consider that it is still half price or less than of .223 or 9mm, so a bargain for target practice. I practice for a long time at the range, with various including hundreds of rounds of .22lr, others come for short time period and refuse to shoot .22lr. Evidently they think it is just for kids. Whatever, practice is practice.

I prefer others in .22lr, 9mm and much larger like .45 etc.

ventura munitions almost always has a good selection of .22lr and others and will put you on email notification if you want something specific like CCI mini-mags

Armscor .22lr high velocity is fairly good IMO at $9/100 not terrible and shipping cost is reasonable.

http://www.venturamunitions.com/arms...mmo-50-rounds/

36 grain bullet weight goes further and drops less than 40 gr, but not much difference, slightly higher velocity for same amount of propellent typically.

Ideally you would buy at least 6 different types shoot groups of 5 of each at each distance at paper and see if you can tell any difference.

----------


## Mattkg

Thank you for the advice because of my location im pretty much stuck taking what i can find i cant have anything shipped to chicago local range only sells it if you use it there

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mattkg

I am trying to figure out if i can ship it to a po box or fed x facility

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

> .......................
> Ideally you would buy at least 6 different types shoot groups of 5 of each at each distance at paper and see if you can tell any difference.


The key word is Ideally.....
Reminds me of the old Hagar the Horrible cartoon.
Walks into a saloon...says to the bartender.....
"Give me Beefeaters Martini, extra dry ...just pass the cork over the mixer,.... then stirred, not shaken, and a pearl onion." 
Bartender says, "All we have is Hooch"

Hagar, "That will work......."

Transfer to today....
"Give me a box or CCI Ming mags"
Guy says, "All we have is some cheap stuff, that goes bang...sometimes..."

"Yeah,.... what ever,..... how much can I buy?...."Wished I lived in Texas and was on first name basis with all the ammo guys....."

----------


## Mattkg

Lol me to hunter cant wait to be able to move out of chicago 

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

> Lol me to hunter cant wait to be able to move out of chicago 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


Well, If you are in Chicago...you are about 1 hour south....
.
But .22's are still in short supply...of any kind.....
Last big batch I saw, was at Dicks off Hwy 50 west of Kenosha....several different brands......Bricks of Win. white box $35 bucks for 333 rounds, Remington Thunderbolts 550 rds....... so about the $10 cents a round, or a tad more....
Walmart 0, Gander  0, local gun store 0 unless you buy a .22.....

Were down to only a couple of boxes in a day or so......went out for Plano ammo (like) boxes @ $5 bucks

----------


## Mattkg

So far cabelas has had 100 round packs every day i just keep ordering it and ill make one big pick up not ideal but the best i can do

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mattkg

Only bad thing is i dont have an option on the brand just take what they have

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

Actually there is a difference in what .22's are sold for....and I too questioned the...." Are these .22 round for a hand gun or rifle?"
Doesn't have any thing to do with stupid clerks (mostly).....
If you say "pistol" age is 21.
If you say "rifle" age is 18.
If you are 67 ...doesn't matter they still have to ask.....and the answer is ALWAYS "Rifle"
>quote:
Federal law in this area distinguishes between long guns (rifles and shotguns) and handguns, and between gun possession and gun sales.  Federal law also distinguishes between licensed and unlicensed gun sellers.

Minimum Age for Gun Sales and Transfers:  

Under federal law  Handguns                               Long Guns (Rifles and Shotguns)                                     
Licensed firearms dealers Dealers may not sell or deliver a handgun or ammunition for a handgun to any person the dealer has reasonable cause to believe is under age 21.
Dealers may not sell or deliver a long gun, or ammunition for a long gun, to any person the dealer has reasonable cause to believe is under age 18.

Unlicensed persons: 
Unlicensed persons may not sell, deliver or otherwise transfer a handgun or handgun ammunition to any person the transferor has reasonable cause to believe is  under age 18, with certain exceptions*.

Unlicensed persons may sell, deliver, or otherwise transfer a long gun or long gun ammunition to a person of any age.
<quote

http://smartgunlaws.org/minimum-age-...tifier_71_5663

----------


## Sarge47

Ammo and firearms are not impossible to get in Chicago, just get real expensive.  there are also other items like video game decks.  Stores there were selling Nintendo 64 game decks and others like them for twice what they sold for here, so enterprising individuals bought them outside of chicago, brought them in and made a killing.  A lot of it has to do with money.... :Cool2:

----------


## TXyakr

> I am trying to figure out if i can ship it to a po box or fed x facility


Most important thing is not to stock up a lot more than you plan to actually shoot in the next few months because the overall trend in price of .22lr appears to be going down some in recent months.

I don't know about the City of Chicago ordinance specifically but most Fedex and other P.O. boxes allow an FFL dealer to send ammo or firearms to an individual but I am fairly sure not individual to individual. (Only at gun shows, law enforcement there have no problem with me selling it in FW and other DFW locations, but Chicago may be very different.). I could be wrong about that but I have asked, that is what I was told. So call your local USPS and Fedex and they will tell you.

CCI mini-mags (several variations) are just a medium grade .22lr not the best, not the lowest or cheapest therefore it is popular. Propellent/gun powder burns fairly clean does not leave an excessive amount of carbon behind. However these are tiny rounds so even with the worst round it is not obvious that there is much smoke, unlike larger rounds such as white box Winchester 9mm or something much more substantial. If you buy competition grade .22lr ammo from Eley and others the cost can be 2-3 times as much and it is actually much easier to find online because the demand is much lower. Ammo that is cheaper than CCI mini-mags that also has lead not brass coated projectiles (bullets) such as Remington Thunderbolt which is more difficult to find in some places where people just don't shoot as many round at the range (street not included). So it appears to be market dynamics of supply and demand if the supply is low the price will go up due to high demand created by a perceived shortage.

I asked some local retail managers and distributers why this tiny ammo, that has been in limited supply for so many years, is more available in some areas than in others. Their answer was that the corporate office prefers to ship larger amounts to more rural areas where the customers are actually shooting it not hoarding it. I don't know if this is true or just an emotional response, but it does make sense to me. Totally anecdotal but I have sort of noticed that stores in semi rural areas tend to have more in stock more often. But this is not always true. Even if I am just going to buy a very common .270, 9mm, .45 etc. rounds I try to call head, even then most discount stores mostly carry the lower quality rounds of these, if I want better quality I must go to Cabela's or Gander Mtn (longer drive) so I call for sure! But I prefer to just mail order those to get the best price and exactly what I want for target/range practice or for hunting or personal defense. Biggest difference between Texas, Nevada and other parts of the country is that y'all must mail order more and spend less time getting to know the folks behind the gun counter, not really that big of a deal just keep on shooting and it will slowly change for the better in my personal opinion. I choose to see the glass half full and be positive. I read recently that there are gun ranges starting up all over Dallas and one having issues being too close to a school or something. People learning to shoot better is a good thing IMO, we should just try not to upset folks when we do it. One outdoor range (north of Dallas) years ago had stray rounds hitting resident's cars less than a mile away that is NOT GOOD!

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2015/08/31/i...d-near-school/

----------


## Mattkg

Went to cabelas today the price did go down a bit and inventory was the best ive seen 1 box of federal 40 grain lrd 325 rounds was 22 bucks

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

In today's market, that is a decent price.

----------


## hunter63

Agree....Dicks was like $35 bucks for the same.

----------


## Mattkg

Lgs wanted 40.00 bucks for it cant do it even though i would love to support a local business but thats just crazy maybe a few dollars more id be ok with

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

I had some time to kill so stopped by Gander Mtn. Lot's of ammo on the shelf except .22. About 10 boxes of target only.

----------


## Mattkg

Cabelas was pretty much out of everything as far as .22 lr ammo

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## kyratshooter

I thought everyone had declared the .22lr shortage over!!!

Come to the dark side.  We have .357/38spl H&R barrels, cast lead .223 squib load barrels,


And cookies!

----------


## hunter63

> I thought everyone had declared the .22lr shortage over!!!
> 
> Come to the dark side.  We have .357/38spl H&R barrels, cast lead .223 squib load barrels,
> 
> 
> And cookies!


LOL...That's only in Texas...IF you have a "guy".

Have the .38/.357 barrel and the .223 barrel...on a couple of H&R Handi's.......gonna bring the .223 porch gun home and have my "Guy" fit up the .308 barrel....so will give me a NATO platform....H&R didn't make a .338 Lapua I don't think......LOL

Didn't have any .22's at Walmart,.... Saturday.

----------


## kyratshooter

Everyone needs a NATO platform, both .223 and 308!  Surprised you do not already have one. 

I have my SS barrel in .223 set up for just shooting cast bullets, but the one that has really replaced the .22lr is the .38/357 barrel.  

I love that rifle set up with the .357 barrel.  150gn bullets at near 1000fps out of that long barrel for $0.04 cents per shot all day long, with cloverleaf accuracy and real knock down power out to 100 yards.

I do not even look for .22lr any more.  Do not notice if they are there and do not ask for them.  It was a lot easier to get off the .22s than kicking cigarettes and chasing women!

----------


## hunter63

The .308 barrel was one of the last additions before the prices going thru the moon.

The .300 cal platform already has:
Base Handi rifle in .204 Ruger, (was looking for an SB2 receiver)............and have added a 30-30, (only one I own...LOL), 30-06, .35 Remington, .35 Whelen, and .357 barrels .
Actually need to shoot the .357 Handi more....as I do shoot .357 pistols more than any other hand guns.

So I came up with the idea of the NATO platform.....308/.223, but had to wait till I picked up the .223 from "The Place".

I don't look activity for .22's much any more....making special trips, calling, and ordering off the web....playing more with the .45's...both APC and LC's.....

.........and all the parts are here for the .62 smooth bore flintlock pistol, "My Guy" is building for me...should be done in a couple of weeks.

----------


## Wildthang

I am waiting for that Hoarder show to feature some old guy who's house is packed from floor to ceiling with .22 ammo! It's going to happen, you know I'm right!!! :Smartass:

----------


## crashdive123

I don't plan on letting them film the inside of my home.  :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

> I am waiting for that Hoarder show to feature some old guy who's house is packed from floor to ceiling with .22 ammo! It's going to happen, you know I'm right!!!


Don't answer the door.......

----------


## kyratshooter

That is about like that American Pickers show where they refer to 200 acres of rusted crap as a "collection", and the deranged fool that owns it will not let any of it go,,,,,and they understand his concerns after so many years work!

Besides, you can't "horde" guns or ammo.  Everyone needs a few shotguns, and some rifles, and a few pistols and a couple of thousand rounds for each of them to keep them fed.

That's not hording!

Besides, I can stop any time I want too.  I went two whole weeks without buying a gun or any ammo last month.

No, eight pounds of powder and 5k primers do not count!  I needed those.

----------


## Wildthang

> That is about like that American Pickers show where they refer to 200 acres of rusted crap as a "collection", and the deranged fool that owns it will not let any of it go,,,,,and they understand his concerns after so many years work!
> 
> Besides, you can't "horde" guns or ammo.  Everyone needs a few shotguns, and some rifles, and a few pistols and a couple of thousand rounds for each of them to keep them fed.
> 
> That's not hording!
> 
> Besides, I can stop any time I want too.  I went two whole weeks without buying a gun or any ammo last month.
> 
> No, eight pounds of powder and 5k primers do not count!  I needed those.


Sure Kyrat, just keep telling yourself that buddy, you know that when your a gunaholic, the first move to the road of recovery is admitting that you have the problem..........LOL
And now to totally change the subject! Have you watched Diggers? The guys that run all over the US with metal detectors? Those guys are the squirrelliest dudes I have ever seen!
They get a detector hit, they dig a nice hole, they find an old musket ball, and all kind of emotional hell breaks loose and the one guy takes off running, hollering, flipping all over the ground, and calling his buddy to come look!
It gets even worse when they find a coin...........OMG

----------


## TXyakr

There are two older gentlemen who sell old hard to find ammo at gun and blade shows in the DFW area. I sat down with them to eat a BBQ sandwich at a show in Fort Worth once. They said they go to estate sales and buy up obsolete ammo (not manuf in large amounts anymore) from the wives and kids of collectors who have passed away etc. They also sell some .22lr/wmr etc. or whatever seems to be a shortage of currently.

They were fairly friendly once they realized I was not some knuckle head trying to give them a hard time about their markup.

I would not call them "hoarders", but just "good old boys" using all their "free time" to do something besides driving their wives crazy sitting around watching TV and reading internet forums... ha ha ha

----------


## kyratshooter

> Sure Kyrat, just keep telling yourself that buddy, you know that when your a gunaholic, the first move to the road of recovery is admitting that you have the problem..........LOL
> And now to totally change the subject! Have you watched Diggers? The guys that run all over the US with metal detectors? Those guys are the squirrelliest dudes I have ever seen!
> They get a detector hit, they dig a nice hole, they find an old musket ball, and all kind of emotional hell breaks loose and the one guy takes off running, hollering, flipping all over the ground, and calling his buddy to come look!
> It gets even worse when they find a coin...........OMG


Who said anything about wanting to recover?

It's the same as being able to quit any time I want too.  I don't want too!

I chose this vice very well and have been happy with it since the age of 9.

As for the Diggers....

Sorry, I simply can not take that show.  I tried when they first started and I did not make it to the first commercial before switching back to the Search for Ancient Aliens.  

Did you know that the sasquatch is running recon missions for the alien overlords, keeping an eye on us from the bushes and reporting our progress from their base camp deep in the Olympic Peninsula.  They have a guy named Mick Dodge working security for them, harassing campers and vandalizing RVs.

----------


## Wildthang

> Did you know that the sasquatch is running recon missions for the alien overlords, keeping an eye on us from the bushes and reporting our progress from their base camp deep in the Olympic Peninsula.  They have a guy named Mick Dodge working security for them, harassing campers and vandalizing RVs.


But....... But....... But, what about Turtle Man?

----------


## natertot

Y'all watch waaaay to much telly.

----------


## hunter63

> Y'all watch waaaay to much telly.


Shuuuuush..."Ancient Aliens...Big Foot" is on now........

----------


## Wildthang

> Shuuuuush..."Ancient Aliens...Big Foot" is on now........


Lawrence Welk comes on in 30 munutes :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

Hey, can I help it there was only 3 channels on the TV.......
Can still hear MF saying as we were looking at the first TV I had seen (was about 5 )......1953 Rose Bowl, Wisconsin Badgers playing, all fuzzy and fading in and out.....
"I see it, but don't believe it"

......STILL only 3 channels on the TV ...that have anything worth watching......

----------


## kyratshooter

> Y'all watch waaaay to much telly.


Nope, not really.

This is what happens when you retire and run all the kids off.

Then you realize the wife is sick of listening to you repeat yourself as you walk around the house and she brings in a big box with a new flat screen and remote, signs up for the 200 channel package on direct TV and hands you a 48 pack of batteries for the remote.

You then realize how much she loves you, or how much she wants you out of her hair.   

But it doesn't matter 'cause you have a new TV and all those channels!

And then you start realizing how stupid the rest of the world, or at least the part of the world in charge of TV, has gone while you were not looking.

I finally figured out that they can get away with it because most of the world does not do stuff, or read stuff, or look things up,,,  they just watch TV, so they have no reference point to work from.

----------


## Rick

and wondering how you can have 200+ channels and there is nothing worth watching. Most of my TV watching involves killing Nazis or Japs or exploring some distant galaxy or the bottom of the ocean. If my wife body slams me and gets control of the remote I'm forced to sit through some episode of House Crashers or some other foofoo nonsense.

----------


## hunter63

Week ends are DYI, HGTV, and such.....window treatments, water features and smashing the crap out of what ever is "crashed" ...What a waste!

Time for me to head out.........or nap.

----------


## crashdive123

> and wondering how you can have 200+ channels and there is nothing worth watching. Most of my TV watching involves killing Nazis or Japs or exploring some distant galaxy or the bottom of the ocean. If my wife body slams me and gets control of the remote I'm forced to sit through some episode of House Crashers or some other foofoo nonsense.


That's why we have his and hers tv sets.

----------


## hunter63

> That's why we have his and hers tv sets.


Actually I do spend time in the basement "shop"...have my TV just above the Karaoke machine.....and refrigerator.
Don't call it a "man cave"...as it was my shop for many years before that term was invented by the HGTV crowd.

Benches power tools, loading gear, leather work supplies.....tanning and antler crafts, smells like burning hair....as well as bullet casting out side.

----------


## kyratshooter

An when you are old and single you can set all that crap up in the living room!

I do keep the wood working tools out in the shop and the sanders and grinders on the back porch, but the living room still looks like a Tandy Leather shop, two hardware stores, a LGS and half a Guitar Center blew up and landed there.

----------


## natertot

> I do keep the wood working tools out in the shop and the sanders and grinders on the back porch, but the living room still looks like a Tandy Leather shop, two hardware stores, a LGS and half a Guitar Center blew up and landed there.


Sounds like my dream home!

----------


## Mattkg

Update we had our 8 hour class today (son and i) we were very impressed with our instructors and class overall the 8 hours also goes towards a ccp which is a huge bonus we learned a lot and got a chance to shoot for the first time my son decided not to shoot today to many people around made him nervous i was nervous to but i managed to qualify with my 30 rounds (22 lr)  28 out of 30 rounds within the specified area at 5 ,7 and 20 yards 

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## natertot

> Update we had our 8 hour class today (son and i) we were very impressed with our instructors and class overall the 8 hours also goes towards a ccp which is a huge bonus we learned a lot and got a chance to shoot for the first time my son decided not to shoot today to many people around made him nervous i was nervous to but i managed to qualify with my 30 rounds (22 lr)  28 out of 30 rounds within the specified area at 5 ,7 and 20 yards 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


Good job and congrats!

----------


## Mattkg

Thank you it was definatly a good day long and a little intimidating for us but we came out on the other side much better off than we were so that is awesome we are both looking forward to learning more and new classes

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

Most excellent. Just remember and practice the safety rules. Always. Especially around the young ones but even alone. Nothing is more important when it comes to firearms.

----------


## hunter63

I think it's great to include you son.....these is going to be something he will remember, always...........
Good job.

----------


## Mattkg

Thank you

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

Learning and practicing together will give you both a lifetime of memories.  Well done.  Keep it up.

----------


## finallyME

> An when you are old and single you can set all that crap up in the living room!
> 
> I do keep the wood working tools out in the shop and the sanders and grinders on the back porch, but the living room still looks like a Tandy Leather shop, two hardware stores, a LGS and half a Guitar Center blew up and landed there.


Right now, and possibly forever, I am banned from adding any type of decoration in the living room.  I do have the computer/den though.

----------


## crashdive123

> Right now, and possibly forever, I am banned from adding any type of decoration in the living room.  I do have the computer/den though.


I've got my work shop and part of the office......the rest is off limits.

----------


## hunter63

I am no longer allowed to cut antler buttons in the basement when DW is have a Home Interiors party....up stairs.....(they still have those?....
That's how long ago that I was banned for antler/hair/hide tanning projects in the house.

----------


## kyratshooter

I don't blame her for that!

That burnt antler smell is disgusting!

Smells like someone napalmed a wet dog.

----------


## TXyakr

Brownells had .22 WRF in stock a few days ago may still have it this can be difficult to find and is relatively expensive if you have an old rifle that requires it. I strongly recommend that you don't fire it through a modern firearm designed for .22lr the bore diameter is not exactly the same.

http://www.brownells.com/ammunition/...458-91260.aspx

Most folks don't use these older firearms for everyday target practice and small game hunting but nice to have something to shoot in them regardless. Hope this helps.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for the heads up.....Last .22 wrf I saw was at a flea market.....
Guy wanted $35 bucks per box...for this "old obsolete, don't make anymore" ammo....Which isn't really true.

Anyway, can be fired in a .22 WMR.... size wise......except they don't fit magazines very well and may not feed.

This ammo is made for the obsolete rifle and pistols that are chambered for it that will not fit a .22 lr or too short for a chamber for a .22 WMR.

----------

